# Povera Tebina



## Tebina (10 Aprile 2013)

In questi giorni mi sono sentita come l'attore di quel film del cazzo pari all'ultima neve di primavera, ovvero film cattivi dentro da tanto sono drammatici che chi li scrive deve proprio essere un mostro di insensibilità che......comunque il film del cazzo di cui mi sentivo la protagonista è l'incompreso.
Tebina l'incompresa. 
Sembra che i miei super poteri flapflap abbiamo fatto fuori un utente, narrano due, ma mi oppongo con tutte le mie forze,  e questo utente, dopo che ho fatto una battuta ironica sul 3d di Circe dove entrambi sguazzavamo e crivendo "Rinchiudete ospite g, e dopo avere chiarito due righe più sotto che era uno scherzo, in quanto lui non certo famoso per l'ironia, capirla intendo, ...scrive questo.


*è venuto il momento di salutarci*

Come avete visto su questo forum c'è gente che crede di essere
molto simpatica, ma in realtà non ha alcun rispetto.
Prima di tutto io non sono da rinchiudere, 
e la parola mentecatto qualcuno se la deve *rimangiare e ficcare nel culo
ben dentro. *
credo che siano
da censurare certe persone che passano le loro giornate
della loro misera esistenza qui dentro....giocherellando a
far battute sulle disgrazie altrui...
nascosti dietro miserrimi "nickname" da perfetti Signor_Nessuno.

gente tipo tebe. Col suo Mattia prezzomolino
Chi se ne frega di te ?
Fai pena come persona. Tu e le tue cialtronerie
da maria de filippi dei poveri. Ma vai a lavorare. 

Il cattivo Joey soffietto....uno che attira gente
recitando la parte del cattivo...fa figo fare il duro....

varia altra umanità che ha perso il significato della parola
"rispetto".

buona fortuna a chi davvero vale, per gli altri solo profonda commiserazione.
*Che gente disgustosa *


stacca Quib... 


Notare lo _stacca Quibb_ davvero impareggiabile, al di là di questo.
Mattia prezzemolino?
ma no dai. Mi sono indignata. Ma cosa centra Mattia?
Mica scrive. Sono io che scrivo del mio amore grandissimo. E se lo cito spesso mi sembra pure normale.
Lo amo. Di chi devo parlare, di Man?
Mmmmhhhh....si. Dovrei parlare di Man porca troia facocera, dovrei scrivere delle pagine di sesso estremo (il primo/a che fa una battuta verrà preso di punta di là nel florum e sarà il terzo che farò fuori con i miei super poteri, sallatelo. Nel senso sappiatelo). Dovrei scrivere di zompi mega galattici.
Vi ricordate quando scrivevo di cunnilungus metafisici mentre ero straiata come una sirena sopra la scrivania del mannaro?
E quando mi sono inginocchiata a fargli un soffocotto mentre era seduto sulla poltrona mannara (che  mi ricorda il posto di guida dove Ripley aveva trovato il primo Alien rinsecchito) e poi  l'ho baciato condividendo con lui, _se stesso_.
O quando in motel volevo a tutti i costi fare una posizione con lui e lui non voleva. Niente di pirotecnico. Un semplicissimo cucchiaio con mia gamba alzata e avvinghiata all'indietro, sempre  su di lui (con le gambe cavallettose è facile).
Non ne voleva sapere.  Ero sopra. Sdraiata. La mia schiena contro petto e stomaco. Non facevo nulla, se non godermi quella penetrazione che guidava, con le mani a coprirmi e tenermi i fianchi, a spingere in giù. E in su. Sollevandomi e spostandomi come se fossi di aria.
Niente di veloce o sincopatico. Gesti leggeri. Sempre atti a non farmi male. Come se davvero avessi potuto spezzarmi.
Mi sono tolta. Scivolata di fianco per il cucchiaio.
E sempre con la leggerezza di ogni suo tocco, mi sono ritrovata a continuare a scivolare.
Ma sotto di lui.
E un sorriso. Un sopracciglio biondo alzato. E un bacio a divoro. Con quella sua bocca che...
E niente posizione a cucchiaio.

Ommamma. Ho parlato di Man.
Tebina non parla di Man. Tebina parla di Mattia prezzemolino.
Non lo posso nemmeno leggere.
ma come diavolo gli è venuto in mente di prendersela con Mattia?


Su horror channel danno Angel killer
Non ce la posso fare. E la solita psicopatica a cui sterminano amici, famiglia, cane e decide di vendicarsi.
facendo un macello.
Sto guardando gli attori.
Madonna. Sono già orribili quando sembrano vivi.
Minchia.

meglio che vada a dormire.
Mi devo ricordare di annaffiare il prezzemolo.

















​


----------



## Tebina (10 Aprile 2013)

Madonna santa. Ho esagerato con le sopracciglia.
Cristo santo.
Tra i capelli bicolor e le sopracciglia alla mina, ovvero senza, sono orribile.
Non è che sono proprio _senza_ ma ho fatto un mezzo disastro temo.
Domani con la luce controllo. 
Minchia. Io non ho mai avuto le sopracciglia fini. Mai. 
Oddio...

E ho anche scoperto di avere finito la colla per le ciglia finte, porca troia&facocera.
Convintissima di averne ancora un tubetto intonso e invece. No.
Ma come ho fatto.
Si parla di un elemento basilare tebano la colla per le ciglia finte. Come Chanel.
Mai stare senza. Almeno in scorta un flacone chiuso.



le mie sopracciglia...minchia. 

E mio padre oggi, quando mi ha chiamata.
-Ciao tebina ti disturbo?-
-No, mi sto solo truccando.-
-hai la betoniera vicino?-


come se lui avesse vent'anni.


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2013)

Angel killer......?
Vuoi mettere, su italia 1 c'è AracAttack con i ragni giganti che fanno "gnic gnic"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (10 Aprile 2013)

erab;bt8009 ha detto:
			
		

> Angel killer......?
> Vuoi mettere, su italia 1 c'è AracAttack con i ragni giganti che fanno "gnic gnic"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che figata. ho subito cambiato.
Grazie!

Ogni tanto ti si rivede. Tutto bene?


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2013)

tutto bene, tutto tranquillo.
Secondo mese senza tabacco, seconda e-cig in arrivo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Sei una killer di forumisti! 

PaIura!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

erab;bt8011 ha detto:
			
		

> tutto bene, tutto tranquillo.
> Secondo mese senza tabacco, seconda e-cig in arrivo


DAVVERO???
Secondo mese senza tabacco?
E ci sei riuscito con una e-cig sola?
Che bravo! Io ho cominciato praticamente subito con due!
A quanto sei di nico?
Io sono arrivata a 3, anche se mi sono fatta un liquido svapatorio a sei, perchè ogni tanto sento il bisogno di un pò più di nico. ma raramente.
Ti fai i liquidi tu o li compri?

Sono troppo contenta che la e-cig funzioni anche a te!!!

Altro che moda.


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8015 ha detto:
			
		

> DAVVERO???
> Secondo mese senza tabacco?
> E ci sei riuscito con una e-cig sola?
> Che bravo! Io ho cominciato praticamente subito con due!
> ...


Iniziato con una eroll, nella confezione erano due ma la seconda è ancora 
nella scatola, ora sto aspettando una ego con ce5, poste permettendo.
A liquidi per ora nico a 9, tabaccoso, comprato già pronto .... si, sono pigro :canna:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

erab;bt8024 ha detto:
			
		

> Iniziato con una eroll, nella confezione erano due ma la seconda è ancora
> nella scatola, ora sto aspettando una ego con ce5, poste permettendo.
> A liquidi per ora nico a 9, tabaccoso, comprato già pronto .... si, sono pigro :canna:


sono quelle che basta aspirare vero? Tipo le sigarette vere.
Me le vendi?
Non sto scherzando.
Io sto facendo il percorso inverso. Ho una ego pulse piuttosto grande e ormai mi manca solo la gestualità quindi ho proprio bisogno di qualcosa come una sigaretta vera ora.
Non ho più il colpo in gola, non mi serve...
Come mai ora senti il bisogno di una sigaretta elettronica più potente?


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

E posso anche omaggiarti di infiniti liquidi a nico che vuoi.
Vado forte sui dolci aromatici.
In questo momento mi chiedono tutti l'after eight.
si scriverà così?:unhappy:


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8025 ha detto:
			
		

> sono quelle che basta aspirare vero? Tipo le sigarette vere.
> Me le vendi?
> Non sto scherzando.
> Io sto facendo il percorso inverso. Ho una ego pulse piuttosto grande e ormai mi manca solo la gestualità quindi ho proprio bisogno di qualcosa come una sigaretta vera ora.
> ...


Si, la eroll è simil sigaretta, si trova online o, rinominata emini, anche in negozio (ovviamente online costa meno).
Buon prodotto ma cartuccia minuscola, se usi solo quella sei sempre a 
ricaricare, è per questo che prendo una ego, non per sostituirla ma da usare in 
casa mentre terrei la eroll per lavoro e uscite.


----------

